# Venom Lure only tournaments.



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey guys just wanted to pass along some of the info we have as of now.

We are doing 4 Venom lure only tournaments this year. Locations are Buckeye, Indian, Mosquito lake, and the Ohio River (Gallia pool)
Dates are set for the 3 lakes

May 6-Buckeye
May 13-Indian
June 3rd-Mosquito

We will have an admin fee 10-20 bucks per team to go to the expenses and time for the group we have running the tournaments. Pay scale isn't final yet but first place will equal 1k more than likely 750 cash and 250 in baits. Time will tell. Mark your calenders and stock up on your venom products!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I will get these posted to my blog.

Do you have any official website for them that I can post as well?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hi will its been awile well this sounds good im in for the squiter for sure never been to the other places,may try the indian one im sure your fishing with your dad hows he doing good i hope,what about any other BIG tournament you getting in any, well get intouch to place some orders with ya and you know what im wanting A......... thanks your friend markfish


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

No official site yet. We will have flyers made up and when the final date is set it will be on our website.

Mark how you doing pal? We have been slaying the deer this year down at mom and dads place. Total of 6 in the freezer from that farm. Ill be in touch. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Still working on the date for the river. Hope to see everyone make it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

willie heck with that river you already got two down south bring one more up here to like milton and get a bigger turn out,and dont let me catch you using my tubes, you hum-dinger,markfish


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

when you get more info about the mosquito tournament let me know. As long as i have the date open I will fish the tournament.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like we are only going to do Mosquito only due to time constraints. More info next week.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Just a quick update we will be having our tournament on Mosquito June 3rd. 750 cash 750 in baits. We have more info coming as sponsors flow in. I will have an entry system set up in a couple weeks. Look forward to seeing everyone come out. There will be a 10 dollar admin fee for the guys doing the weigh in. Optional side pot as well.


----------



## Mountfishing37 (Oct 1, 2011)

$10 entry fee? Venom lures only? I'll be at mosquito!


----------

